# July 4th weeknd celebrations



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey all,
We are scheduled for a July 1 delivery at the Performance Center on our new 2011 128 MT Coupe. On the July 2 thru the 4th we will slowly make out way back to the Chicago area. Any recommendations for interesting events north of Greenville that weekend?
dhc3


----------



## Darbs330 (Sep 4, 2009)

dhc3 said:


> Hey all,
> Any recommendations for interesting events north of Greenville that weekend?
> dhc3


Congrats on your delivery!

As for events... I'd let "Google" be your friend & show you the way...


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I googled for directions from the PC to Chicago and the quickest route takes you through Asheville to Knoxville to Lexington. I've only been on that path through Ashville but it was pretty. You should be in the mountains. I-26 going to Ashville has some up and down but is not at all challenging to drive - just scenic.

If you are up for a side trip, about an hour west of Ashville is the "tail of the dragon". If you haven't heard of it you should google it and you will find information and a map. It is on the North Carolina, Tennessee border. 318 turns in 11 miles if I remember right. On a holiday weekend there will be a lot of traffic. My son and I did it last year on labor day. The harley riders go real slow and kind of take the fun out but I was able to open my 128i vert (manual) a few times. It would be out of the way but fun.

Closer to your path is the Biltmore mansion in the Ashville area. It's worth as much as half a day to tour the building and the grounds. I think it's the largest private residence ever. But it was built before electricity was common and was before most people had indoor plumbing. There is no kitchen in the normal sense. It's luxurious in some ways (walls completely done in walnut and other hardwoods, for instance) but not in others. I don't know when they are open on the 4th weekend but I'm sure you could find their website and find out.

Your drive should at least start out pretty. Another thing you could do is to start out through Ashville and then take the blueridge parkway east to pick up an alternate interstate route. The blueridge parkway is not quick but is very scenic. 

Jim


----------



## YGBSM (Mar 9, 2007)

There are tons of great roads in eastern Tennessee/ western North Carolina. If you are going to do Deal's Gap/the Dragon, just take it easy the first couple of times. A lot of flatlanders get in over their heads very quickly and end up hurting themselves, others, or their cars. Also check out the Cherohala Skyway and the bottom end of the Blueridge Parkway.

Lexington, KY has a great fourth of July celebration in Gratz Park downtown.

If you're looking for a bucolic small town fourth of July celebration, Norris, TN (north of Knoxville on I-75, exit 122) has a great one.


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks I will look for more info online. The Lexington and Norris events sound great.
dhc3


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm scheduled for PCD of my X5 on July 1st as well. See you there!


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

1STBimmer said:


> I'm scheduled for PCD of my X5 on July 1st as well. See you there!


Excellent!:thumbup:
dhc3


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

dhc3 said:


> Hey all,
> We are scheduled for a July 1 delivery at the Performance Center on our new 2011 128 MT Coupe.





1STBimmer said:


> I'm scheduled for PCD of my X5 on July 1st as well. See you there!


My wife and I will at the PC the day before (6/30) for a driving school. Will you folks be around?


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arriving at GSP that evening.
dhc3


----------

